# Arroyo Roble Resort, what's nearby & questions.



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 29, 2015)

We'll be staying at the Arroyo Roble, (the timeshare, not the Best Western), off of Arroyo Roble Road, in early June.  I exchanged into a 2-BR.

What are the kitchens like?  Do they have decent pots and pans, or the typical, (at least in my experience), budget type cookware?   Is the tap water decent to drink?  Are there coffee makers in the room?  Does the pool have towels, or do we bring them from the room?

What's in walking distance of the resort? Specifically, bars, restaurants, activities, from fine dining, to dive bars, art shops, hiking trails, anything at all!  What is the closest grocery store? 

I've read that it's at the bottom of a steep hill. I've also read that there may be an elevator to the street level in one of the buildings, but I can't seem to find much about it on-line. 

Any, and all tips,  and comments concerning the AR resort, or Sedona in general, would be greatly appreciated. (We've already booked a morning Jeep tour with Pink Jeep, and are doing a one-day trip, on our own, to the Grand Canyon)

Thank you very much!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2015)

I stayed there in 2008. They were in the process of remodeling all units, adding granite and stainless and new furniture and such, so I'd expect all units now would be fine to stay in.  Kitchen appliances should be decent. I don't remember having any issues with cookware condition at the time.

We didn't use the pool, so I don't know the answer to your question, but guessing, I'd say bring your own towel.  Arroyo Roble is not a large place, and is not overly plush. The "best" units are reserved for owners, along the creek at one end of the resort.  Exchangers get units at the other end, closer to the street.

The steep hill you've heard about is less than a block long, leading uphill from the resort to the main road through the northern end of Sedona. Yes, it's fairly steep, but it's paved, has minimal traffic, and is not a problem to walk up or down.

Once you're at that main road, there are many, many shops, restaurants, and whatever to see.  It's easy strolling and shopping in the area.

I think the closest grocery store of any size is in the other end of town. There are several, one of which is a Safeway.

Check the Tug review of the place.  They tell it pretty much like it is. And have fun - it's a beautiful area.

Dave


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Mar 30, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I stayed there in 2008. They were in the process of remodeling all units, adding granite and stainless and new furniture and such, so I'd expect all units now would be fine to stay in.  Kitchen appliances should be decent. I don't remember having any issues with cookware condition at the time.
> 
> We didn't use the pool, so I don't know the answer to your question, but guessing, I'd say bring your own towel.  Arroyo Roble is not a large place, and is not overly plush. The "best" units are reserved for owners, along the creek at one end of the resort.  Exchangers get units at the other end, closer to the street.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave!


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 31, 2015)

We stayed there a few years back and yes there was an elevator to the street level.  As you start to walk up the hill towards the left there is a building on the ground level and there is an elevator that will take you up to the street level.  Enjoy your week.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 6, 2015)

One thing you might want to check into is the "float down the Colorado River".  It was the highlight of our trip.  We enjoyed the float more than the trip to the Grand Canyon ~ which is really a long day.  There was information at the resort and a short demonstration of the trip.  A bus picked us up in the morning and we traveled to the base of the dam.  At that point we boarded the float that held around 14 people plus the tour guide.  i can't describe how beautiful the scenery, the sky  and the mountains were as we floated down the river.  We stopped about half way through the trip and pulled over to a buffet luncheon along the river bank.  They even had portable potties for us to use.  We did this trip about 5 years ago but I'm sure they still offer it.  Maybe you can google Sedona and find River Float Trips.  If you need help locating this trip PM me and I will see what information I can find from our trip.  Sedona was one of my favorite vacations of all times.  We also stayed at the Arroyo Roble.  Great resort ~ you will love it there.  So many things are within walking distance.  The "trolly trip" is also very interesting and you can walk to the trolly from the Resort.  They will take you around the area and show you and describe many of the Red Rock formations.  It was a very nice trip and it does not take up your whole day.  It's a good thing to do when you firs arrive ~ then you can go back and see the places that interest you most.  Another great trip was to Jerome.  There is a lot of history in Jerome.  Our favorite place to eat when we visited Jerome was at the Haunted Hamburger. It sits at the top of a hill and overlooks the town.  The food was great.
Have a wonderful time.... we will be going to Scottsdale in May and plan a day trip back to Sedona.  Can't wait to be there again.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hophop4 said:


> We stayed there a few years back and yes there was an elevator to the street level.  As you start to walk up the hill towards the left there is a building on the ground level and there is an elevator that will take you up to the street level.  Enjoy your week.





gnipgnop said:


> One thing you might want to check into is the "float down the Colorado River".  It was the highlight of our trip.  We enjoyed the float more than the trip to the Grand Canyon ~ which is really a long day.  There was information at the resort and a short demonstration of the trip.  A bus picked us up in the morning and we traveled to the base of the dam.  At that point we boarded the float that held around 14 people plus the tour guide.  i can't describe how beautiful the scenery, the sky  and the mountains were as we floated down the river.  We stopped about half way through the trip and pulled over to a buffet luncheon along the river bank.  They even had portable potties for us to use.  We did this trip about 5 years ago but I'm sure they still offer it.  Maybe you can google Sedona and find River Float Trips.  If you need help locating this trip PM me and I will see what information I can find from our trip.  Sedona was one of my favorite vacations of all times.  We also stayed at the Arroyo Roble.  Great resort ~ you will love it there.  So many things are within walking distance.  The "trolly trip" is also very interesting and you can walk to the trolly from the Resort.  They will take you around the area and show you and describe many of the Red Rock formations.  It was a very nice trip and it does not take up your whole day.  It's a good thing to do when you firs arrive ~ then you can go back and see the places that interest you most.  Another great trip was to Jerome.  There is a lot of history in Jerome.  Our favorite place to eat when we visited Jerome was at the Haunted Hamburger. It sits at the top of a hill and overlooks the town.  The food was great.
> Have a wonderful time.... we will be going to Scottsdale in May and plan a day trip back to Sedona.  Can't wait to be there again.



Thank you very much!


----------



## itchyfeet (Apr 10, 2015)

We have stayed at Arroyo Roble twice.  The units are large--the one we stayed in both times was a two story.  Kitchen well equipped.  I second a trip to Jerome.  Be sure to check the hours for the museum there.  It is extremely interesting and tells much of the history of the town.  Just driving around to enjoy the beautiful scenery was one of our favorite things to do in Sedona.  Also the trip to Flagstaff through Oak Creek Canyon was outstanding.  If you have never been to the Grand Canyon, it is worth the trip. A once in a lifetime experience.   We ate at the lodge there and had a surprisingly good meal.


----------



## humor_monger (Apr 24, 2015)

*Silver Saddle Room in the Cowboy Club*

You didn't say how big your group is or whether you have young children but I'm throwing this out. The Cowboy Club is pretty close and across Hwy 89 from Arroyo Grande. I think it is a cool family place, but loud. If you have a smaller, older group you might try the Silver Saddle Room which is a closed room within on the right. It is much quieter, plush and something you will remember for a long time. The second pic on their web site is the room and I guess the patio as well. http://www.cowboyclub.com

We stayed at this resort about 8 years ago and really liked it. Take a walk along Oak Creek. They had a large screen TV in the clubhouse and would play your movie if it wasn't being used. Turned out we didn't get to the end because the clubhouse (pool and everything else there) closed at 10. Second bedroom has twin beds that can't be moved. My son and DIL used the queen sleeper bed downstairs.

Vortex Central here. I didn't know anything about them until we went there. Slide Rock State Park is cool, especially for kids. Indian jewelry on east side of town and the overlook at the top of Oak Creek Canyon. If you go to the Grand Canyon go up  Hwy 89 to Cameron Trading Post for souvenirs and lunch (try the Indian Tacos) before doubling back to the road into the park.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks, again, everyone!!


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2015)

Not close, but we always like to go out to the Enchantment resort for lunch.


----------



## PamMo (May 11, 2015)

Hiking, hiking, hiking... We love walking through Red Rock country! In June, you could enjoy some great hikes in the mornings. Our favorite trails are Cathedral Rock, Boynton Canyon (we always stop at Enchantment for an after-hike lunch!), Devil's Arch, Broken Arrow/Submarine Rock, Oak Creek Canyon, Airport Loop...there's too many to list! For shorter walks, Montezuma's Castle and Montezuma's Well are interesting. For longer drives, Walnut Canyon National Monument, Sunset Crater Volcano National Monument, and Meteor Crater are worth the drive. If you want to stay close to town, check out Garland's Trading Post for an education in Native American rugs (you may end up buying one). The Sedona Arts Center (just up the hill from Arroyo Roble) is well worth a visit to pick up a wonderful souvenir of your stay in Sedona.

This all reminds me that I have to work on getting next year's trip to Sedona planned!


----------



## b2bailey (May 11, 2015)

+1 for lunch at the Enchantment Resort.


----------



## jorielw (May 31, 2015)

*Sedona*

Several of the best shops for Indian art from the Southwest are in/around Sedona, most particularly Garlands, (stores:in town: Rugs, and up Rt 89/Oak Creek Canyon: every thing else)..Still Family owned, very helpful and knowledgable, a broad $ range of goods,all highest quality.  Also the Canyon.
Also, if you can, stay overnight near/on the Canyon (there are places to stay, on the rim)  The crowds/groups thin and the Sunset/ Sunrise is the BEST TIME TO SEE IT.  (AZ is NOT on Daylight Time) As Arizonans, we try to go to the Canyon and Sedona almost annually. If you go up to Cameron, that takes you on to the North Rim access, great, but not for your first time, and makes it almost a 2 day trip. Also 9,000 feet!
Also some Fabulous food in Sedona!  email me if you want suggestions..


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2015)

bump, having some issues locating recent photos of this resort if anyone can provide!

can upload them here to the website directly (no membership required)

http://tug2.com/ResortImageAdd.aspx?Arroyo+Roble+Resort&ID=12539


----------

